# Forum Home Renovation Solar Electrical Systems  Looking for 12 volt solar system

## autogenous

Ok seeing as the WA government is ramping up power bills. Maybe this is in anticipation of a jump in electric cars pulling off subsidised power.  I dont mind them reflecting the true cost of coal any rate. 
It will make people rethink their house "R" rating which is good. 
Id wish theyd scale the price to reward low energy users but never mind, another story. 
I'm looking for a 12 volt light solution run by Solar panels and batteries maybe even a small wind engine. 
Ok I don't want back to grid at the cost to buy a new car and a net pay back of 20 years along with a fan dangled exorbitantly priced smart meter and service fee..  Id rather just have Solar Panels and maybe a small wind engine going to batteries then running 12 volt wires through the ceiling for common long run low lighting and the possibility of running some other low voltage devices like a laptop.  Maybe even a large low revolution fan to suck in cool air at night. 
The rest (240 VOLT) will be just the TV and Fridge. 
The 12 volt PV with batteries and say LED lights?  No need for 12 volt downlight transformers so lots saved. At eat Ill have power when the power goes down next from last week. 
Does anyone have any info on this type of solution?

----------


## autogenous

What sort of batteries are best?  Big and cheap is ok.

----------


## elkangorito

There are many important things to consider when using batteries. One of these things is "depth of discharge" (DOD). As a general rule, any battery will have a long life & good performance if they are not discharged more than 50% of their capacity.
Also, it is highly recommended to carry out "battery equalisation" on banks of batteries. This requires the use of a charger with this process as one of it's functions. 
Considering a DOD of no more than 50%, "deep cycle" batteries are not needed. These kinds of batteries are particularly good if the load uses unexpected high amounts of current (short bursts) as opposed to a long & slow use of current. 
Batteries hate heat. Keep them in a cool & well ventilated area for a longer life.

----------


## autogenous

Thankyou so much!!! Encore Encore! 
More, anyone?

----------


## Ashore

Try the caravan and motorhome groups they have been at this for a while,  :2thumbsup:

----------


## autogenous

_Try the caravan and motorhome groups they have been at this for a while,_ 
I sussed one. $4000 caravan job including lights will have a net payback of about 4 years. 
The big one is am I still entitled to a rebate?  Actually no rebate because an installer isn't being used.  How freaking sappy is that...

----------


## nww1969

> Ok seeing as the WA government is ramping up power bills. Maybe this is in anticipation of a jump in electric cars pulling off subsidised power.  I dont mind them reflecting the true cost of coal any rate. 
> It will make people rethink their house "R" rating which is good. 
> Id wish theyd scale the price to reward low energy users but never mind, another story. 
> I'm looking for a 12 volt light solution run by Solar panels and batteries maybe even a small wind engine. 
> Ok I don't want back to grid at the cost to buy a new car and a net pay back of 20 years along with a fan dangled exorbitantly priced smart meter and service fee..  Id rather just have Solar Panels and maybe a small wind engine going to batteries then running 12 volt wires through the ceiling for common long run low lighting and the possibility of running some other low voltage devices like a laptop.  Maybe even a large low revolution fan to suck in cool air at night. 
> The rest (240 VOLT) will be just the TV and Fridge. 
> The 12 volt PV with batteries and say LED lights?  No need for 12 volt downlight transformers so lots saved. At eat Ill have power when the power goes down next from last week. 
> Does anyone have any info on this type of solution?

  
I have my shed run on a similar system your looking at but very basic, and have been
thinking for a while to look into doing this to the house but time is the problem. 
In the shed I have four old batteries I got for nothing at the local bus company and 
hooked up a 12 volt solar panel and hooked this up to a couple of 12 volt car bulbs
I had laying around. 
I have also put in a red flashing light on a fake alarm box under the eaves. 
So very basic and have never had to charge from mains.
Have not had time to google to see who has done anything like this to there house.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Auto......this is the best solution.  A staged retreat from 240V and one that educates the user in a big way without having to risk too much. 
These blokes should be very helpful  and they are in Welshpool The 12 Volt Shop 
There are plenty of other resources out there as well but 12Volt will be a good start

----------


## Bloss

Plenty of info from here - Alternative Technology Association website  :2thumbsup:

----------


## autogenous

Cheers fellas.  Don't know what Id do without you.  :Smilie:

----------

